# Looking 4 fellow froggers



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

I live in chester nj and i am looking for fellow froggers who live in the area to get ffs and trade cuttings


----------



## AlexRible (Oct 16, 2007)

I live in belmar nj little bit of a drive, but still it seems like there not that many of us here in Jersey.


----------



## Bob S (Mar 5, 2008)

Do you have any ff cultures for I have moved and my cultures are not doing as good. Getting them shipped is alot of $ I do have media from josh but have not been able to start any fresh for my ff are taking forever to hatch for it was kind of cold where I was. Now I moved into my own place where I have control of the room temp. Thanks for responding


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey guys - I know you put your location in the replies, but it is helpful if you put them in your profiles. 

Please don't think I am calling you out or anything, but when people do this - it makes it a little easier to identify people in your area.


----------

